# Disney will offer rental option for a small number of points as of 4/15/10



## icydog (Apr 16, 2010)

Look at this link from the AllEarsNet Blog. 

I cannot for the life of me understand why Disney (DVC) is only allowing 24 points to be transfered in.. 

If you can find someone to transfer points into your account, say using the Dis Rent/Trade Forum, you will only pay $10 a point.. 

I also wonder if these 24 points will count as your one allowable transfer for the year.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can't say for sure where the 24 number comes from, but there are a few theories floating around the other boards.

1) 24 just happens to be one shy of the minimm 25 pt add-on requirement - but guessing that's just a coincidence  

2) Expect this as a message that DVC will continue to mess around with the point requirements that can leave people a few points long/short for their planned trips.  A nice way of saying, we're going to keep you guessing, but in case you're short you can pay us (instead of someone else) so you can still spend as much time (and money) at WDW as you want.

3) While you can obviously get points much cheaper than the $15 that DVC will charge you, it's also much more difficult to get someone to do such a small transfer when you're only allowed one per year.  Plus, I think that only a small percentage of DVC owners even know about DIS/MO and the ability to rent/transfer points, and a lower percentage are interested in doing so.

Personally I'm all for it as a DVC owner, although overpriced relative to the market price, if I need 24 extra points and couldn't (or didn't want to) borrow from my next UY I wouldn't hesitate to pay up for the convenience.  No searching around for someone to transfer them in or worries about the transfer, and also being able to get the exact amount I need.  Realistically the max incremental cost of going direct is about $120 for 24 points ($15 vs $10).

The larger issue is :

1) What else is coming ?
2) You can't use these points more than 7 months out, so if you're an obsessive planner (guessing I'm not the only one here :hysterical: ) you will have to make alternative arrangements if you want to book at 11 mos.

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 16, 2010)

logan115 said:


> Can't say for sure where the 24 number comes from, but there are a few theories floating around the other boards.
> 
> 1) 24 just happens to be one shy of the minimm 25 pt add-on requirement - but guessing that's just a coincidence
> 
> ...



No you are not the only one who is an obsessive planner. For our major week long trips(Thanksgiving, Spring Break), I'm on the phone at 11 months. 

The other trips I wing it, which is calling right at 7 months right on the dot!

I thought I was being totally nuts calling at the end of July for a short October trip.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 16, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> No you are not the only one who is an obsessive planner. For our major week long trips(Thanksgiving, Spring Break), I'm on the phone at 11 months.
> 
> The other trips I wing it, which is calling right at 7 months right on the dot!
> 
> I thought I was being totally nuts calling at the end of July for a short October trip.



For our upcoming trip (21 days and counting :whoopie: ) I booked SSR at roughly 11 months (wasn't that worried about SSR booking that quick for May, it was like 10 months and 28 days  ), then swapped into AKV at precisely 9am on the 7 month mark....can't leave anything to chance at the 7 month mark.

I was a bit of a slacker on the ticket front as I kept holding out to see if UT was going to offer any better deals on the 8 day tix but no luck.  Placed the order last night and paid the whopping $3 for express 5 day delivery.  Overall on our 4 adult and 1 child ticket we saved $150 vs buying from WDW.

And now back to the subject of this thread.......apologies for straying OT.

Chris


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 16, 2010)

*Great News - Thanks for Posting - Information*

This should be a real help for those that really need an extra few points. Hopefully members will be able to get more for their points for transfer.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it's a great idea, but since I always make my reservations at 11 months, it won't help me personally. You also can't use it to change a pre-existing reservation, although I suppose the possibility exists to make a separate reservation to add a night and then link the two.

The theory I've read elsewhere about the 11-7 month restriction is that it's unlikely DVC would have enough points in the smaller, sold out resorts to meet the demand. At 7 months, points are points. Makes sense to me.


----------



## klatkiew (Apr 26, 2010)

The 24 points you can 'rent' from Disney (if you need them) are $15/pt and you can do it once per use year - also they do not count as your once per use year transfer.   I just had points transferred into my account and could also use the extra 24 from disney if i needed them.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 29, 2010)

I think this is a great idea.  It will help members who are short a few points or want to add an extra night.  Since the point re-allocation (many members who bought the exact points for their vacation - Sun. - Thurs.), this should come in handy.


----------



## blondietink (Jun 4, 2010)

I just used this option as I needed a few extra points to upgrade to a savannah view for our trip in August.  I didn't want to borrow from my next use year, and the transaction went very smoothly.  I had to ask to do this as the cast member taking my reservatiion assumed I wanted to borrow from next use year. Much easier than trying to rent the few points I needed from another member!


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 5, 2010)

blonditink  - just curious, may I ask when you booked your August reservation for Kidani Savannah view?


----------



## blondietink (Jun 5, 2010)

Jambo House savannah view studio booked in May, the day after the free dining promotion was offered at the regular resorts.  We had some points to use up, but not enough for a full vacation, so we waited to book free dining at Caribbean Beach and then tacked on a stay at AKV to use up our DVC points for our use year.  I had a choice of OKW and SSR at that time also.  

We have had good luck booking for mid to end of August in years past also and last year we booked into and AKV stuidioo with pool view 5 weeks before travel.


----------

